# Gas Burner - What Is Best?



## MarkEinOz (19/7/08)

G'day folks,

I am in the market for a gas burner to boil up to 50l batches. I dont want to muck about and would really appreciate your comments. What sort of mj/hour output would you need for efficiency?

I have been looking at the selection here http://www.auscrown.com/index.html justr to appreciate the range of kit that can be had.

Thanks !


----------



## Sammus (19/7/08)

I use the HPA100 from high pressure (bought from mashmaster i think). Does the job admirably. I've also tried a bunch of others that were good, I also used a spiral burner for a while (not on that website) which was good, it didnt really suit my kettle though, so I tried the wok burner mentioned before and it worked well.

I've also heard many good things about the mongolian jet burners and duckbill burners on that website... I'd love to buy a couple of each in different sizes to play with but i already have 3 burners... and I only need one of them lol.


----------



## balconybrewer (19/7/08)

hi mark, i recently purchased an 'italian spiral burner' with a med pressure regulator from beerbelly.com.au.

wayne the guy who sold it to me is so helpful and it boils up my 30lt batches quicker than i can clean so i am very happy with it. (make sure you have some concrete to sit it on, panelboard not so good).


----------



## Tim F (19/7/08)

I'd second checking out the beerbelly website. Picked up a LP adjustable regulator from Wayne to run my 3 ring burner and had no problems with a 40L boil last weekend.


----------



## pablo_h (19/7/08)

I'm looking for one too, anything 3 ring and around $100 with a decent regulator. Price rules out a rambo, spiral or 4 ring. The need for a decent reg which costs $60 with hose from bb doesn't leave with much more than $50 to heat my 50L pot.
So any other option other than a NASA?


----------



## Sammus (19/7/08)

The monoglian and duckbill burners mentioned earlier are low pressure with enormous heat output, so you wont need a new reg. Should have plenty of change from a 100 to boot.


----------



## Tony (19/7/08)

Go a JB20 from auscrown

U have the JB24 and its a touch to big, i have ti turn it right down to nothing for a 60 liter initial boil.

I use a 10 jet under my smaller kettle boiling 30 liters and it does it well but at full ball, which is better because it doesnt soot.

If i was buying one for my 50 liter batches now i would get the JB 20. I think they quoted me $39 or $49 cant remember. All youneed then is a couple of fittings, some pipe and a gas rated ball valve.... cost you about $20 at the most.

If you get a ball valve to control it get a snaller one like 1/4 or 3/8 inch......... gives you more control dowm low as with a 1/2 inch ball valve once its 20% open you have full flame.

hope this helpa a bit

cheers


----------



## pablo_h (19/7/08)

Sammus said:


> The monoglian and duckbill burners mentioned earlier are low pressure with enormous heat output, so you wont need a new reg. Should have plenty of change from a 100 to boot.


Where can you get them from? I haven't seen them at any online HB shop, or any B&M camping/BBQ shop I've been to in Perth.
edit: is auscrown a distributor or retailer? I had a quick look there an didn't see any buying options.


----------



## Sammus (19/7/08)

pablo_h said:


> Where can you get them from? I haven't seen them at any online HB shop, or any B&M camping/BBQ shop I've been to in Perth.
> edit: is auscrown a distributor or retailer? I had a quick look there an didn't see any buying options.



I'm pretty sure they sell direct, just email them.


----------



## Jye (19/7/08)

Ive been using the RH31LT with no problems but you will cant go wrong with any of the burners that have been mentioned above.


----------



## pablo_h (19/7/08)

Sammus said:


> I'm pretty sure they sell direct, just email them.


Cheers, I'll give that a try.
I'll take your advice too Tony and go for the JB20 

Any ideas what type of stand I should get, anything fit nicely off the shelf?


----------



## MarkEinOz (20/7/08)

Thanks guys for the great tips - certainly narrowed the range down significantly!


----------



## afromaiko (20/7/08)

Check out this thread, some nice pics in there showing burners in action too:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=14799&st=0


----------

